# Electric Only Fishing



## PBRMINER (Apr 9, 2012)

anyone here fish electric only lakes? we have one here used to be for the water supply but they never lifted the motor ban. As a result its only lightly fished anymore


----------



## Wallijig (Apr 9, 2012)

We have some here that are manual powered only. No motors of any type.
You have to row or have paddle boat.
It's loaded with people. Mainly shore fishermen and some canoes. 
Guy sure gets his exercise trolling.


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 9, 2012)

i have a couple i fish,ones a power rez. and one is a liitle pond.both are loaded yearly with rainbows and fish really well.


----------



## Gramps50 (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a small lake near me that used to be a sand pit I believe. It is electric only or no motor. I haven't fished it yet from a boat. Have from the bank on the other side and from the dock. I did see a nice LM get caught by the dock one evening. Also saw a fellow with some nice cats. I never caught much more than a few sunfish there. Need to try it from the boat.


----------



## Kochy (Apr 11, 2012)

There's one own by an Electric Company. And its Electric only, Guess they prefer Electric over gas, lol. It's called PPL lake since thats the name of plant.


----------



## gmcdp (Apr 12, 2012)

I have 4 electric only lakes within a few miles of home, most are pretty good fishing. I usually take a few extra batteries along so I don't end up rowing home.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 12, 2012)

PBRMINER said:


> anyone here fish electric only lakes? we have one here used to be for the water supply but they never lifted the motor ban. As a result its only lightly fished anymore




where is here? add your location to your profile please


----------



## Brine (Apr 12, 2012)

It's about 99% of the lakes I fish. We have several lakes within an hour of me, that support roughly 10 electric only clubs with about 50 members in each club that fish them on a regular basis in addition to the recreatinal guys. They range from about 200 acres to 800 acres.


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Apr 12, 2012)

I try to stay on electrics only. None are ever over crowded. No yuppies running full throttle. Generally good ramp etiquette. Lot'sa guys night fish, so yer not the only rig in the lot. 

I've found a few electric only, no shore fishing, daily permit needed lakes. 8)


----------



## Gramps50 (Apr 12, 2012)

Is there a trick to loading the boat back on the trailer from and electric lake? My trolling motor in on the front and has a pin you push to tit it. I had to load mine once this way when the motor wouldn't start and it was a mess. If it hadn't been for another person on the ramp hooking up the strap and cranking me up I'm not sure how I would have gotten it on there.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 13, 2012)

Gramps50 said:


> Is there a trick to loading the boat back on the trailer from and electric lake? My trolling motor in on the front and has a pin you push to tit it. I had to load mine once this way when the motor wouldn't start and it was a mess. If it hadn't been for another person on the ramp hooking up the strap and cranking me up I'm not sure how I would have gotten it on there.





Simplest way is to get your feet wet - I use a long line off the bow, pull the boat into shore - beck in trailer to proper depth - push boat out while holding line and then hard pull to let it slide on the trailer.


I also use plastic slide on my bunks which really help as the boat just "pops" into place


And i am l; loading a fairly heavy 16" V boat loaded with gear


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Apr 13, 2012)

Gramps50 said:


> Is there a trick to loading the boat back on the trailer from and electric lake? My trolling motor in on the front and has a pin you push to tit it. I had to load mine once this way when the motor wouldn't start and it was a mess. If it hadn't been for another person on the ramp hooking up the strap and cranking me up I'm not sure how I would have gotten it on there.



What I do, get within 50 feet, take the motor unit as high as it will go...prop just in the water, aim, gun it, pull it up right before it hits the shore. Jump off, tug the boat on the beach a little, get the rig. Back in parallel with the boat, release the ratchet on the spool, take the whole strap out, clip to the front of the boat, give it a good kick out into the water, guide the boat onto the rear of the trailer with the strap. After it's lined up, hit the crank and drive out.


----------



## fish devil (Apr 15, 2012)

:twisted: Most lakes in NJ are Electric only. They all get a crowd on them. :mrgreen:


----------



## bumpyroad (Apr 17, 2012)

Gramps50 said:


> Is there a trick to loading the boat back on the trailer from and electric lake? My trolling motor in on the front and has a pin you push to tit it. I had to load mine once this way when the motor wouldn't start and it was a mess. If it hadn't been for another person on the ramp hooking up the strap and cranking me up I'm not sure how I would have gotten it on there.



that's why we all put wooden or aluminum walkways down our boat trailer. makes loading an easy job when you can't drive it on.
bumpy


----------



## Charlie Two Tracks (Apr 17, 2012)

Most (if not all) of Illinois state parks are trolling motor only. You get used to loading your boat with just the electric motor. Make sure the motor is just under the water and make sure you can yank it out of the water quickly. It's not hard to do at all.


----------



## iowa_wildcat (Apr 22, 2012)

Ames, Iowa here. I fish 3 lakes within a few miles of my front door that are electric only. All county lakes here in Story County are electric only. I enjoy the peace and quiet and lack of large boats and jet skis buzzing my bow. My two man 14 ft. V bottom fully loaded with battery, motor, and gear weighs less than 200 lbs so putting it on the trailer is a snap even with carpeted bunks. No, I am not a drinker so 50 lbs of cooler, ice, and beer are not necessary.


----------



## IwanaFish (Apr 23, 2012)

> that's why we all put wooden or aluminum walkways down our boat trailer. makes loading an easy job when you can't drive it on.
> bumpy



Do you have a pic of how you set up your walk way? 

Lonny


----------



## bikeordie092 (Apr 25, 2012)

i dont think we have any electric only lakes around here, tho it would be nice because all the lakes around here are crowded and nasty because of the people and the outboards..


----------



## Hanr3 (May 4, 2012)

Charlie Two Tracks said:


> Most (if not all) of Illinois state parks are trolling motor only. You get used to loading your boat with just the electric motor. Make sure the motor is just under the water and make sure you can yank it out of the water quickly. It's not hard to do at all.



Let me correct this for you. Most all NORTHEASTERN Illinois state parks are electric only. Read Chicago area. :mrgreen: 

To be fair, there are some electric only lakes around me. However for the most part, they are too small for anything but a trolling motor, and most of them are nature preserves.


----------



## rknswcharlie (May 5, 2012)

village creek, state park ar. is an elec.only motor lake, guy in march caught 16.5 lb largemouth there, on lake dunn which would have been state record, but was disqualified, cuzz he didnt have fishing liscense when he caught it.


----------



## Butthead (May 7, 2012)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: Most lakes in NJ are Electric only. They all get a crowd on them. :mrgreen:



MD is basically the same way.


----------

